# dildo question



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering if I can get some advice about dildos from women who have used dildos before...what does wanting a very big dildo mean....what exactly is a big dildo....my wife came up to me the other day and mentioned..."I think it would be fun to get a new sex toy...I need a big dildo"....any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't have anything meaningful to add (sorry) but it just reminded me of the time I said that. I think it was just to try something new - you always hear about it on tv and stuff so it was curiosity for me. I found a good one in the sex shop, looked good, so I bought it and took it home. When I took it out of the box, it was SO intimidating just to look at! I couldn't bring myself to use it.... hahaha  "my god that's huge!!!"


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

When you say "Big" you may want to shop online where they give you the measurements - girth being very important. I would measure yourself, erect and give your wife a comfortable "up-size". 

My experinces with my significant others and larger dildos is one of discomfort. Especially on the way out, if it is contoured like a real penis the ridge in the head can be very firm and uncomfortable at exit.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't go for size go for what it can do! The ones that have vibrating parts, that rotate too, are much more pleasure giving than anything based on size.
Have fun!


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Don't go for size go for what it can do! The ones that have vibrating parts, that rotate too, are much more pleasure giving than anything based on size.
> Have fun!



Agree 100%!!!!!!! I have mentioned in another thread that the best $100 we ever spent was for a dildo/vibrator combo that makes my wife have orgams in record time.


----------



## jasmine0247 (Jul 9, 2010)

AH yes the dildo...

I sold sex toys while I was married. Why does she want a big dildo? Does she want a clit vibrator? There are many different things available that can enhance your sex life very much. Is she having an orgasm during sex?


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i think is not about the size ,should concern more about what the dildo could do.As more vibrate or anything.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Big is relative to each person. For my wife big is 7 inches in length and about 1 3/4" in diameter (thickness). Anything longer or thicker and it's not happening.

While some woman will want a foot long that is 2" + in thickness.

Just shop at some of the more popular web sites and have her look at the actual dildos since most will post the size of the dildos and some sites even have actual life size pictures so you can see exactly what the real size it. And yes sometimes the sizes they post on those sites can be misleading. I've had to throw and/or return a couple of toys since the stated size was not even close to what they claimed.

Like someone stated, just measure your size and buy a dildo just slightly larger than yours and work your way up until your wife finds a size that fits her needs.


----------

